# Old Deba knife



## knifeknight (Oct 31, 2020)

Hi, bought this one some time back at Ebay, sharpened it, polished the rust off and used it for what it is.

Now I‘m curious if someone can tell me something about the maker and where it was made....

THX


----------



## KenHash (Oct 31, 2020)

A Sakai brand probably read Hatsushio. Don't think they still exist.


----------



## knifeknight (Nov 1, 2020)

That‘s perfectly fine with me. I love this Deba because it‘s very heavy and 8 mm thick at the handle. Had to put a lot of work in it to remove old patina (oil) and rust...


----------

